# Hunting with p+ bands



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Can I use small double layer p+Bands that are Thera band gold with 3/8s steel for hunting pigeon dove and squrriel.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi!! Thats way to much rubber for 9,5mm steel, first whats your draw lenght? It you have a long draw you can use even something like 25mm straight cut TBG or 30-25 tapers with 9,5mm steels! ( only head/neck shots) if you're just gueting into hunting you should consider using like 10-12mm lead balls with those double bandsets or bigger steel will work to!
Let us know your draw lenght, your confindence and skill level and what ammo you have more acess to and we will help you out!
I myself draw semibutterfly and use 25mm straight cut tbg with m8 hexnuts, for hunting


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

As an alternative to the usual "round" ammo I'm a big user of hexnuts and many people including myself have tried the lead cylinders made with the method of Charles with great sucesshttp://slingshotforum.com/topic/13778-cast-hunting-ammo-with-simple-wooden-mold/?hl=cylinders#entry153316


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I draw about 30 inches and I don't have access to that big of ammo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

To get an idea about what others are using, check out this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Charles said:


> To get an idea about what others are using, check out this thread:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Good link ,Charles. It seems the best slingshot is the one you have and the best ammo is something round.

GP


----------

